# sotto misura, in squadra, a livello, a piombo e in linea



## sissisam

Ciao a tutti
 devo tradurre questa frase con espressioni che non riesco a ritrovare in francese...E un muratore che parla del proprio mestiere.

"Io seguo sempre le cinque regole che ho imparato e fatto mie: *tenere il lavoro sotto misura, in squadra, a livello, a piombo e in linea*. 

Idee?

A piombo= droit?
sotto misura=contrôlé?

Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sissisam,
In squadra = d'équerre
A livello = de niveau
A piombo = d'aplomb
In linea = en alignement 
Sotto misura: non sono sicuro che ci sia un espressione dedicata, credo significhi "à la bonne mesure".​


----------



## alfaalfa

Bonjour, per sotto misura ho due interpretazioni:
1) non fare i lavori a occhio. Usare sempre gli strumenti adeguati per non sbagliare; 
2) siccome è più facile aggiungere che demolire, bisogna mantenersi "scarsi" nelle quantità.
Preferisco la 1.


----------



## sissisam

la traduzione darebbe questo:
Je suis toujours les cinq règles que j'ai apprises et faites miennes: effectuer un travail de précision, d'équerre, de niveau, d'aplomb et en alignement.

cela vous semble correct?


----------



## sissisam

o invece di précision, semplicemente un travail de mesure?


----------



## matoupaschat

O forse "effectuer un travail précis, d'équerre, de niveau, d'aplomb et en alignement"


----------



## sissisam

Grazie mille!!!


----------

